# Points or deeded?



## TJALB (Aug 1, 2014)

I'm in the process of purchasing what I thought (until today when the closing company emailed me) was a deeded week to Ka'anapali Beach Club. Just received an email from the closing company telling me that they just found out this is a points only right to use membership, not a deeded week.  Their asking if I want to continue with the sale. I'm looking for guidance from the TUG family.  I'm not paying much over the cost of the closing and the point value is 11,500. I've read the DRI threads here on TUG.  From what I understand I will only be able to book from within the Hawaii collection, which is okay with me.
*  Will I be able to book 13 months in advance?
*  Are the Maint fees more than a deeded week and will they go up at a faster rate?
*  Will DRI try to make it difficult to book since this is a resale?
*   Am I better off canceling and looking for a deeded week?
*   Are there additional restrictions on resale points?
*   What are the pro's and con's of points vs deeded?

Thanks so much!  I really appreciate all of the knowledge you folks share!


----------



## kalima (Aug 2, 2014)

*week or points*



TJALB said:


> I'm in the process of purchasing what I thought (until today when the closing company emailed me) was a deeded week to Ka'anapali Beach Club. Just received an email from the closing company telling me that they just found out this is a points only right to use membership, not a deeded week.  Their asking if I want to continue with the sale. I'm looking for guidance from the TUG family.  I'm not paying much over the cost of the closing and the point value is 11,500. I've read the DRI threads here on TUG.  From what I understand I will only be able to book from within the Hawaii collection, which is okay with me.
> *  Will I be able to book 13 months in advance?
> *  Are the Maint fees more than a deeded week and will they go up at a faster rate?
> *  Will DRI try to make it difficult to book since this is a resale?
> ...



Yes you will be able to book 13mths in advance.....yes you are restricted to Hawaii collection only which is 4 resorts and only 2 are in Hawaii....Yes the fees are more than a deeded week...no I don't think they make it hard for you to book...haven't heard any such thing from anyone yet...you cannot use resale points to get to higher levels unless you pay to bring them into The Club...I assume you already have some points with Diamond as I am pretty sure you have to in order to take these resale points...I am newish here but have been contemplating the same as you for 8 months now...I finally decided to go for a deeded week rather than points...fees are less and I already have a very small number of points so can use them as a top up to my week or use them to go somewhere else...I am sure more experienced people can chime in with this as like I say I am fairly new...please join the Diamond Members Facebook page if you haven't already as we have SO MUCH info there you will learn a lot


----------

